# I wanna smoosh all your bettas together!



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

I will smoosh all your bettas together! Yes all your bettas, can be 1-1000 I will do it. I will get creative. Post all your bettas and I will get to work.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Harry

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=419178&stc=1&d=1408882281


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Oliver









Jasper









Castiel









SIP Ignus


----------

